# First Ice



## Honkerhornet (Sep 13, 2006)

Not a bad way to start off the year!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

whoa I come over to your house for that fish fry haha! Nice job man :thumb:


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

Jealous! Dice not rolling my way so far on Devils Lake... or at least not like that!


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

you are a stud some day I wish I can be like you. How can you get the big head if you don't tell me where you were and your name. Ohter wise I just tell everyone some person is a good fisherman. If you want to be like Joe Mauer you need to let people know who you are. :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work


----------

